# Foxpro XR-6



## duckkilla (Feb 19, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with this caller? From what i can see it is the same as the FX-3 but less memory and only 1 speaker. I am looking at getting a caller and this one looked good. I am not very experienced only calling a couple of times, but wanting to learn and willing to put the time in. Is this a good caller for a newbie? Let me know what you guys think or if there is a better call to go with.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have one, it has two speakers. Newbie myself and few opportunities to get out and try it yet. 
http://www.gofoxpro.com/InstructionManual_XR6.pdf


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

yep have the same one also love it. very easy to use


----------



## duckkilla (Feb 19, 2008)

If you dont mind me asking where did you guys buy yours at? I have a allpredatorcalls.com catalog, but when i go online i cant find them. I am not sure if they are still selling them.


----------



## sunshine12 (Apr 16, 2009)

i got mine from cabelas 2 or 3 years ago


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.allpredatorcalls.com/


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I got mine directly from foxpro.com as a model clearance last November $210 including shipping.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

They dont make the XR 6 anymore. If you want a basic model, look at the Spitfire or you could step up the the FX 3. Both are good. I had the FX 3 and found that only a few sounds even sound good on the second speaker. I feel you dont need it. I now have the Scorpion X1A and the CS 24 and I like them both.


----------

